# Coil Cars ???



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone manufacture steel coil cars? I know USA & Aristo don't offer any. Is anybody aware of any out there? 

It wouldn't be too difficut to scratch build I suppose. I could modify Bryans gondola plans to accept the coil covers. 

If anyone knows of any, let me know please.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Not necessarily to do w/ coil cars, but as a load for a gondola matybe, is a SLINKY - the toy. The are coiled, flat spring steel, look scale to me, and made of the real thing - metal.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Dave 
www.shawmutcarshops.com 
has them 
COIL CAR - AVAILABLE WITH ANGULAR OR ROUND COVERS OR ONE OF EACH3 / 06 
$120 + $15 S&H 
Matt


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

Take a standard gondola & cut it down in length.. 30 feet looks about right for the new BNSF coil cars.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, i do have drawing it cover gondola "Soo line" AKA coil car just alike raiigon gondola drawing! i do have coil car drawing if i can found my old railroad magizine.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just go buy an HO scale one and a 1:29 / 1:87 ruler and make it. thats how I do all of mine.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Marty, but that kind of advice is like having DaVinci tell me to "just grab some brushes and a little paint and start smearing it on the canvas".


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave 

dear dear Dave 
buy an HO scale one and take it apart, that shows you how to construct it. If I can do it so can any one. And yes I have taken a bush and painted a master piece. 

always start with a flat sheet, then bolster, then couplers, once you have the heigth and it can run on the track you can build anything on that flat sheet. 

My very first car was the gondola. I was given the basic sizes ( of which Jens friend who his name has slipped my mind) he got from an HO car. (the same car Bryan now has built) 
then off I went. 
Someday I may become another Burl Rice or a Byran Smith , but thats way up there in cloud 9. 

Matter of fact, Stan Cedarleaf had me cut him some basic car parts and shipped them to him so he could build some very simple cars and he added the details.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

You are far too modest sir. I have seen the work you are capable of (Bryan's fuel tender for his Gas turbine), and your work is exemplary. 

I'm certain I could handle the build up. I have Bryan's plans for the gon. I think I could make the coil car happen with a few minor mods. 

My previous post was a sad attempt at flattery towards you.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The fuel tender came after around 30 car builds. when it comes to detail I lose interest. thats why mine are basic. I do want to do a set of coil cars. But then thats a winter project. I just came in from spraying weeds, I hate this time of year. too much rain and weeds, grasses.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, do you need me help you?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll let ya know Bryan. It'll be a while before I start anyway.. I have a lot of construction to do on the Spring Expansion of trackwork (starting next week !! ) before I try the coil cars. I'll try to get going on them in June or July. I'd like to have a couple done before the August meeting at my house.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave 
I'll ask Eric if he has one I can borrow , then I will make a list of basic sizes and parts and post it in the "Modern Mainliner Masters" thread. Or something like that. 
Thats for folks who don't like engines with girly names .


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I too perfer locos with more manly monikers like MAC, AC & GP...


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave did you look at MTH coil cars it 1:32 scale?


----------

